# Dilemma - interested in your thoughts please :-/



## GIAToo (Nov 8, 2009)

Sorry to post on here ladies, and I've a feeling it might get moved, but I can't find the Work Issues thread

I have been offered a job (yey!) for 8 months, but I can't decide whether to do it on a fixed term contract or contractor basis. Pros and cons are;

Fixed Term Contract would give me benefits (holidays, sickness etc) and means that if when I get pregnant later this month  I can benefit from time off for antenatal classes etc. I have mentioned the fact that I will need to go for a few hospital appointments this month and "possibly an operation on one day"  and he was fine with that saying there maybe days I work longer and I could effectively make up the time. They know about my acting, but on a FTC I think I would have to take annual leave to attend auditions/work (not that I get much!! ) I'd also get paid leave if I do have to go abroad for treatment.

However on a contract basis I could take home up to £500 to £750 a month more. Of course if I get ill (so positive aren't I?? But trying to be sensible mum-type person!) I could end up not being able to work at all.

Hmmmm - I think I've answered things for myself!!! But still interested in your views......

Sorry to the moderator if I'm not supposed to post this here 

It's all good though! Job is very local (10 minutes drive) in a company I know doing the type of work I really like plus a free lunch every day! The ex still works there and kindly called me yesterday to say that others had told him they'd seen me and I had put on weight!!!  

Hope you're all well and thanks for any comments/advice 
GAI Too xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi there,

Congrats on the job offer, that's great news  

As for the decision - to me it sounds like it depends on your attitude towards risk if you know what I mean? I'm generally a very conservative person who likes security and doesn't take too many risks - at least when it comes to work/financial things (think it comes from having a bank manager father who drummed the importance of saving for a rainy day, planning for the future and being financially independent into me from a very early age - such habits are hard to break!) so I would personally go with the fixed term contract - less money but the security of knowing I would have the back up/benefits if I needed them

BUT that's me, and you are not me....so if you are quite comfortable with the slightly more uncertain route, then the £500-750 extra per month is very appealing indeed, especially as ttc is not a cheap journey by any means   And at the end of the day, what are the chances of you really becoming so sick that you would need the sick pay etc?

Presumably if the contract was extended to a more permanent role you would have the option to re-negotiate anyway, so you are really only looking at the next 8 months? In which case, I guess the latter option (contract) becomes even more appealing? Generate as much cash as you can in this period and then see what happens next...

Good luck!
Suitcase
x


----------



## GIAToo (Nov 8, 2009)

Ah thanks Suity - I've been sitting here going quietly mad!  I am risk averse myself, but in pursuing my acting career have been doing contract work for the last 5 years.  Until this current climate I have been bouncing along quite happily, but now  

Have just decided to take the FTC route and make the most of all the benefits while I'm there.  I did a bit more research into the company I had used before to "do" my invoices/wages etc and it is all looking decidely dodgy - don't want the tax man chasing me up the road in years to come  

In my dreams I'll get pregnant, the girl who's job I'll be covering will return from maternity leave, work full time whilst I'm on maternity leave and then we'll decide we want a job share !!!    Oh and I can do a bit of lucrative voice-over work from home!!  

Thanks for your input - I hope you are okay?   

GIA Too xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Great that you have a plan you're happy with....I agree you don't want to land nasty tax bills down the track, and at least this way you know exactly where you stand etc

I'm good thanks - counting down to my trekking holiday in Nepal and hoping the snow doesn't stop me getting away Fri night...we have something close to 6-8" here and it's still snowing. I'll be housebound tomorrow I think!


----------



## GIAToo (Nov 8, 2009)

Yes staying in sounds good - unfortunately I've got to get to the Lister for a scan


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Oh no, good luck with that!

Roads here are treacherous in this kind of weather - all small country lanes, very windy and hilly, and no gritting..so I can't risk going out in the car, and there's no public transport to speak of....it's crazy really as am less than a mile from the main A3, but simply wouldn't be able to risk taking the car out...can't even get out of my drive it's so icy!

I can work from home though so it's no big deal really - as long as it clears in time for me to get to Heathrow on Friday evening...

Hope scan goes well,
Suitcase
x


----------



## GIAToo (Nov 8, 2009)

Thanks and hope you don't get any problems for Friday - in case I don't "chat" to you again - hope you have a fab time in Nepal  
GIA Too xx


----------



## dochinka99 (Aug 10, 2006)

This is very off topic, but I really admire you Suitcase of dreams.  I wish that I had the nerve to things like trekking Nepal.  The most adventerous thing that I've done is ride a camel for 3 hours.  It doesn't compare to what your about to do.    Have a lot of fun.  It sounds great.


----------



## GIAToo (Nov 8, 2009)

I agree and I thought you were "risk averse" Suity!  The only trip I've managed alone is 4 days in Venice!!


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks both for the good wishes for the impending trip  

GIA Too - I might be risk averse when it comes to money/job security etc, but I LOVE travel and have always travelled a lot both for work and holidays etc. I studied languages, so lived in Germany and Russia for a while during my studies. After uni I spent 6 months travelling from London to Cairo in a Land Rover with 3 friends, and then spent 6 months in South America with my sister who was studying out there. I've lived in and travelled all round Australia, and done the Trans Siberian railway from Beijing to Moscow. With work I've been all over the place - meeting farmers in Brazil, young mothers in the Ivory Coast, mobile phone users in India etc (I work in international market research so plenty of scope for travel!) 
So in some ways this trip is just what I do and doesn't feel like a big risk as such, although I've never attempted anything so physically challenging as a trek before. In the last 6 months I've lost almost 3 stone, and in 2 months time I turn 40, so I guess you could say this is my birthday present to myself and my celebration for finally getting fit and losing the weight  

And I totally plan to enjoy every minute of it before I get back on the ttc rollercoaster in April  

Dochinka - 3 hours on a camel sounds pretty adventurous to me - not to mention quite uncomfortable


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=71.0

Here is the work issues thread you need to ask for permission to post on it but there are cases if you are pregnant on temp contract you get mat leave etc Good luck with your decision
L x


----------



## GIAToo (Nov 8, 2009)

Thanks JJ1 xx


----------



## IceQueen (Sep 11, 2009)

Wow have a great trip Suity, i'm very jealous, i really want to go to South America but want to go when i have at least 6 months to take and travel around it all, just me and my back pack.  Although unlike in the past it's seems less and less i am able to take such big chunks of time off, so i think i will bite the bullet and do it in small chunks.  
Like you travelling is a big love of mine, and love going to places to explore.  I lived over in Oz too for 7 years.  

Going it ALone Too - i think you made the right choice from my personal view.  Good luck with the new job.  And i see your ex has such charm..........not  

IQ
x


----------



## RichmondLass (Apr 26, 2009)

Hi GIA as a freelance myself I assume that out of the extra take home you still need to pay your own NI and tax.  In which case it evens out financially.  I was lucky to get a part time short term contract back in Aug which has allowed me to take 'holiday' and sick days for the first time in nine years knowing I would still get paid - bliss!!  Really weird at first but I'm getting used to it 

Annoyingly I missed the opportunity to get Maternity Pay by just seven weeks, so if you are ttc, work out your potential due dates as, even if the contract is temporary, it might get extended - I think mine, which would end in May if I carried on, would have probably been extended - you never know.  Can't remember the exact details but it's something like, you are entitled if you've worked for the company for 26 week prior to the 15 weeks before your due date, which is roughly ten months (I think!!).  So if I'd put off treatment for two months I'd have been quids in!  I never knew or thought about it and I don't know if I could have borne the wait at that point!

RLxxx


----------



## GIAToo (Nov 8, 2009)

Ice Queen - thanks and yes the ex is quite a charmer eh?  The only reason I was so skinny when I was going out with him was 'cos i was so unhappy!!! (he was still living with his "ex" and kept promising she was moving out, every month.....she is still there!!!)  I just hope he doesn't start hassling me - he's been calling me and texting all week asking when I'm starting   

RL - I have done the calculations and in theory if I get pregnant this cycle I would be entitled to SMP, BUT what I can't work out is the fact that my fixed term contract would end in the middle of my maternity leave and I'm not sure where I'd stand money-wise then. Anyway, I know it's jumping the gun a bit.  

I'm still nervous about taking on a FTC as i haven't told my agent and if she suddenly gets me a great job.....oh there I go worrying about what MIGHT happen!  I'll shut up..... 

Thanks everyone. xx


----------



## RichmondLass (Apr 26, 2009)

Fill me in - how would you be entitled to SMP if you're not employed by them yet?  I worked for me employers for seven months before I took an employed contract...curious!

RLxx


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

I think roughly it works out that if you are employed when you actually conceive, you will be entitled but it also depends on you being employed past a certain point of the pregnancy too which may be what affects you RL (or maybe there was something in the terms of your contract?). the directgov site is quite informative - http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/Parents/Moneyandworkentitlements/WorkAndFamilies/Pregnancyandmaternityrights/DG_10029290 and there is also a good calculator that will help you out as you can add your specific dates - http://www.direct.gov.uk/maternity.dsb

HTH

Lou
X

/links


----------



## GIAToo (Nov 8, 2009)

Yes that's the website I used. You just put in your EDD and then it gives you a personalised "quote". For me I had to have started with my employer by 23 Jan.  I'll be starting next week and will hopefully     conceive on 29th Jan      

Here's hoping !!!
GIA Too xx


----------

